# Kernel & world update: network stopped working (?)

## WvR

Hi all, I have a bit of a conundrum. I have approximately 15 years experience with Gentoo Linux.

I have a laptop (Lenovo G580) which has been running gentoo for 4 years. Yesterday, I decided to update the world packages (emerge -auvDN world), and I also upgraded the kernel to 4.4.39 (genkernel --logleve=5 --menuconfig --install --no-clean all). The only "custom" settings are: set "systemd", and only select the network cards of the laptop (i.e. Atheros 81XX for wired LAN and Broadcom 4313 for wireless with the brcmsmac driver).

I rebooted on the new kernel, and everything seems to be fine, except for the fact that internet does not work  :Sad: 

I have a wireless LAN in my house. My tablet and internet radio can connect to the internet just fine, which means that the network is functioning correctly. From my PC I can connect to the wireless router (192.168.2.1) and log in as "admin". This means that the network card is working fine.

Google Chrome reports something like "DNS BAD CONFIG". 

What is going on here? Were there any changes in things like resolv.conf in the newest kernels? Or is this due to some other problem?

----------

## Hu

What is the output of ip addr ; ip route?  Browsers are notorious for using "friendly" error messages that mislead you.  Based on your description, my first guess would be that you have no default route, so you can talk to hosts on the local subnet, but the kernel cannot talk to anything beyond that.  If so, as a temporary workaround, you can add a default route pointing to your wireless router: ip route add default via 192.168.2.1.  This is just to get you connectivity while we try to understand why that route was not added automatically.

----------

## ct85711

you may want do also try doing a simple ping to like 8.8.8.8 (google's public dns), as that will easily tell you if you even have access to the internet and just don't have dns.  If you don't, then you end up needing to make sure you have a default route setup (what Hu is talking about), but pointless to check if you know for sure you can ping an outside IP address (meaning not a 192.168.x.x address, among some others).

----------

## WvR

Thanks for the reactions. I can succesfully do ping 8.8.8.8 so the basic network settings are OK. I checked the file /etc/resolv.conf and it only contains the line

```
nameserver   127.0.0.53
```

which is the default setting from systemd. It seems then that somehow, the file /etc/resolv.conf is not updated with the info from the DHCP server. I added:

```
nameserver   127.0.0.53

nameserver   8.8.8.8
```

and I can then access the internet. This is a systemd problem. I will investigate and let you know.

----------

## artbody

Your resolv.conf should look like this

```
# Generated by dhcpcd from enp2s0.dhcp, enp2s0.dhcp6, enp2s0.ra

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

domain fritz.box

nameserver 192.168.233.1

nameserver fd00::2665:1fff:ffff:f547

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

Whats that

```
nameserver   8.8.8.8
```

as root

in a sh

```
ping 8.8.8.8
```

```
 # ping 8.8.8.8

PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=60 time=21.0 ms

64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=60 time=17.8 ms

64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=60 time=17.4 ms

^C

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 17.421/18.770/21.074/1.640 ms
```

----------

